# Koch Chemie Universal Cleaner



## Stokie (Jun 9, 2013)

So after reading the review that Wanner69 did on this product, I decided that I really needed to try this stuff.

It was used 1:10 on the works pool car, which hadn't seen water in months let alone soap.







Obviously those are the before shots.

Now the after shots, nothing else used only the Universal Cleaner and jet washed after around 5mins dwell time.







Was really impressed, so tried it on mine 1:20 ratio.







Then these are the after pics. Not the best pics though.







Really looking forward to some decent weather now so I can properly get it clean with hopefully some great reflections.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice one buddy, so overall you were impressed?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

wanner69 said:


> Nice one buddy, so overall you were impressed?


I would of thought so with those after shots!!!

Gonz.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Same here, my car hadn't been washed for 2-3 months. Fell out of love with it now I have ordered a new one!

I went in with 1:5 and I couldn't believe how good this stuff cleaned!

Thanks Wanner!


----------



## Stokie (Jun 9, 2013)

Massively impressed Wanner. Will most definitely be buying again.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Lol I banged on about how good the koch range was 18months ago. It's only really just starting to filter though.
Get a coat of lack rossa ( koch lack red) on it in summer and watch it pop


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Is it available in larger sizes than 1 litre??


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

TonyHill said:


> Is it available in larger sizes than 1 litre??


https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/koch-chemie-green-star

looks to be available in " 11kg" so 11 litres? -but currently out of stock.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

AllenF said:


> Lol I banged on about how good the koch range was 18months ago. It's only really just starting to filter though.
> Get a coat of lack rossa ( koch lack red) on it in summer and watch it pop


Ordering lack rossa and F5 and other KC stuff on Monday, find their range of products brilliant :thumb:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Try the leather dressing.
Or if you want a **** hot alcantara cleaner ( will do other upholstery too )look at polstar 
Knock it back at about 5/1spray it on wipe IT off with a mf.. ( Yup even blood and red wine from cream alcantara)


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

fatdazza said:


> https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/koch-chemie-green-star
> 
> looks to be available in " 11kg" so 11 litres? -but currently out of stock.


Great thanks. 
I'll order the 1 litre for now. Been reading lots of positive reviews about their products......think I'll be ordering a few items :thumb:


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

chongo said:


> Ordering lack rossa and F5 and other KC stuff on Monday, find their range of products brilliant :thumb:


What is lack rossa? Is it the finisging polish?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Here they are listed on order of cut. 8 being the highest cut..
http://www.koch-chemie.de/en/Detailing/Paintwork/
It's basicly a finish wax best applied by hand. Lack grun ( green) is best applied via machine.
You could go high cut med cut lack blue.
Or you could go high cut med cut micro cut ( anti hologram) then either red by hand or green by machine.
Depends how much time you got and how your feeling.
The gloss levels are in the descriptions


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

AllenF said:


> Lol I banged on about how good the koch range was 18months ago. It's only really just starting to filter though.
> Get a coat of lack rossa ( koch lack red) on it in summer and watch it pop


Lack translated into English is Paint 

So its Red Paint is the english translation


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

No it's paint red. Which is the indicator for its use Nick. It's a finish wax


----------



## g12eg (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm impressed.. Way easier than foam too.. 
My time is really limited these days, if this just works I think I'll be buying.. Can any one recommend me a liquid wax


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

chongo said:


> Ordering lack rossa and F5 and other KC stuff on Monday, find their range of products brilliant :thumb:


You won't regret either of those purchases Mick. Got the greenstar to try. Fse is also very impressive. The Antihologram pads are also good value for money. Don't forget a certain lack grun that's still got you name on it buddy! :thumb:
Also a big up to AllenF I think it was a quote from one of your 2015 posts that got me hooked. If memory serves me right it was. Watch it fall of the cliff and then come right back. Followed by insane gloss. Anyway not word for word perfect but thanks anyway dude!!!


----------



## gar1380 (Sep 12, 2010)

went to order some of this Koch Chemie Green Star Universal Cleaner (1 litre)and every where seems to be sold out , whats going on, the reviews on this must have increased sales through the roof


----------



## Stokie (Jun 9, 2013)

gar1380 said:


> went to order some of this Koch Chemie Green Star Universal Cleaner (1 litre)and every where seems to be sold out , whats going on, the reviews on this must have increased sales through the roof


Dunna bother with buying the 1 litre bottles, go big, you will only want more, the results are that impressive


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2017)

Can anyone recommend a spray bottle to use with the Green Star solution?


----------



## individuates (Feb 16, 2017)

gar1380 said:


> went to order some of this Koch Chemie Green Star Universal Cleaner (1 litre)and every where seems to be sold out , whats going on, the reviews on this must have increased sales through the roof


I have found somewhere that has at least 20 1L bottles in stock 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

does this product work through my snow foam lance


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

does work on the interior as well


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes to both although you need to be careful with your dilutions in either case.


----------



## Stokie (Jun 9, 2013)

steelghost said:


> Yes to both although you need to be careful with your dilutions in either case.


I'm massively in need of interior cleaner, and I'm the proud owner of 10Litres of greenstar, was only going to use it as a pre-wash, but now I know it can be used on interior I'm liking this idea. So what dilution are we talking about for this???


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Stokie said:


> I'm massively in need of interior cleaner, and I'm the proud owner of 10Litres of greenstar, was only going to use it as a pre-wash, but now I know it can be used on interior I'm liking this idea. So what dilution are we talking about for this???


Start off with 1%


----------



## Stokie (Jun 9, 2013)

steelghost said:


> Start off with 1%


So, do you get good results using it as a interior cleaner or are specific interior cleaners better?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I've not used Green Star, but it's a very powerful APC in the same general category as Surfex HD and Autosmart G101. And for Surfex, 1% is what I'd start off with when cleaning interior surfaces. 

Dedicated interior cleaners will likely have a nice smell and be safely usable at higher concentrations because their basic formulation is less powerful.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Sorry if I'm being thick here, but what ratio are you diluting at 1%? I usually dilute my products with the likes of 1:5, 1:10 etc....:thumb:


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

tonyhill said:


> sorry if i'm being thick here, but what ratio are you diluting at 1%? I usually dilute my products with the likes of 1:5, 1:10 etc....:thumb:


1:100


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I thought that was the case. Wow, strong stuff!!


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Per-centage ie per 100 parts :thumb:

So mathematically, 1:99, in ratio notation - ie every 100ml of diluted solution consists of 1ml of Green Star and 99ml water.

(I don't like ratio notation for dilutions because they're ambiguous - ie does the larger number refer to the total number of parts of solution, or just the water? Admittedly at 1% it doesn't matter, but for lower ratios it can be a material difference in concentration).


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

As the OP used a dilution of 1:10 on his pool car, would that be strong enough to strip any protection it may have?? Or is a lower concentration preferable?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

TonyHill said:


> As the OP used a dilution of 1:10 on his pool car, would that be strong enough to strip any protection it may have?? Or is a lower concentration preferable?


Strip it in one go, no. Knock it back quicker than a less aggressive cleaner, very probably.

As to which is preferable, there isn't a "correct" answer to that question. Rather, there's a number of trade offs which you have to weigh up. For instance, higher concentrations will leave the car cleaner, leaving less muck on the paint for your two bucket wash. All things being equal this makes a safer wash ie less likely to mark the paint in some way. But it will mean you need to refresh your LSP (a bit) more often. How much is "a bit"? That will depend on your LSP and how detergent resistant it is, how mucky your car gets, how often you wash it, whether you top up with a QD or spray wax after each wash, etc etc.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Top man. Thanks for the advice :thumb:


----------

